# Folding Box Cutter Review - SuperKnife SK Edge vs. Lowe's Kobalt (lots of pics)



## bruner (May 15, 2006)

I recently bought two folding box cutter knives. A SuperKnife SK Edge and a Lowe's Kobalt lock-back. Both were under $10. I was interested in comparing the unique mechanisms that each knife uses for holding the blade and for locking the blade open.

Here are some profile shots. The blue knife is the Kobalt, the black knife is the SuperKnife.

Packaging:








Front, closed:




Back, closed:




Blade side, open:




Lock side, open:




For locking the knives in the open position, you simply fold them open. The SuperKnife uses a liner lock, which contributes to is lighter weight and narrower profile. The Kobalt has a lock back which is the same as you would find on a common lock blade knife. This adds weight to the Kobalt as well as prevents if from being a one-hand open and close tool.

The following images show how to remove/replace blades on the Kobalt:














The following images show how to remove/replace blades on the SuperKnife:













The SuperKnife SK Edge comes with one SuperKnife blade installed. It should be noted that although the packaging states "holds standard & contractor grade utility blades", I only had some common Stanley blades to try and they didn't fit well at all. SuperKnife replacement blades are advertised as "twice as thick as a standard utility knife blades" and in fact they are. The SuperKnife blade was too thick to be used on the Kobalt knife. This problem I had with using standard utility blade replacements may be due to a defect in my SuperKnife. When testing the knife on a cardboard box using the SuperKnife pre-installed blade, it failed to hold the blade during normal use leading me to believe that's it's most likely a manufacturing defect. I have sent an email to the manufacturer asking to have mine sent in for repair/replacement. Only time will tell how that works out and I'll be sure to keep you posted.

Here's a picture of the SuperKnife failure:




As you can see with the Kobalt model, blade replacement is much more involved. The Kobalts blade holder is very similar to other generic folding box cutters that I have seen for sale. For me, it truley ads a lot of unwanted bulk to the knife. It works fine, but I much prefer the SuperKnife's blade holder.

In a nutshell, yes the Kobalt succeeded where the SuperKnife failed, but... Provided SuperKnife repares or replaces my defective unit, I rank SuperKnife the winner.

The SuperKnife is less bulky, has a thinner profile, weights less, can be one-hand open and closed and simply looks and carries better.

These are just my opinions and observations. If I can answer any questions you might have, I'd be happy to.

Thanks for looking,
Dan

*EDIT (05/29/06) Unhappy with SuperKnife:*
Gerber Knives received my faulty SuperKnife on Monday (05/22/06) and sent me a brand new on which arrived Saturday (05/27/06). I was impressed with how fast they reacted, however the new SuperKnife they sent me is in worse shape than the first one. I'm sending it back for yet another replacement.

At this time I rescind my SuperKnife reccomendation... Soon I will be receiving two other folding box cutters, The Camillus Camco Razor Blade Speed Assist and the Camillus Crossfire. Once those are in, I will be doing a review comparing all of my folding box cutter knives.


----------



## buba (May 16, 2006)

Good review. I have a SuperKnife Roundel and one of the China clones. I have seen the China clone sold under many different brands including Kobalt at Lowes. It is a good box cutter but I have found the SuperKnife to be a better tool.


----------



## bruner (May 18, 2006)

Well,

Even though I purchased my SuperKnife SK Edge from wholesalehunter.com, I called Gerber Knives and they told me to just send it in. They didn't even need proof of purchase or anything, I was surprised. The lady I talked to said that it definetly sounded like a manufacturing defect and that they would either repair or replace it for free. I just sent it in yesterday, so hopefully, they will get it back to me soon.

Bubba,

As for that SuperKnife Roundel... I've looked at that on-line too and it looks like a nice one. It's good to hear that you are satisfied with it. If I end up having a good experience with Gerber fixing my SK Edge, then I might spring for a Roundel too.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## MacTech (May 19, 2006)

Then of course, there's the Ferrari of "box cutters", my EDC, the Spyderco Dodo, don't let it's looks fool you, the Dodo needs to be held and used to truly be understood....

yes, it's a *little* pricier than the folding boxcutters in the OP, but it's still considered a good, solid utility knife....

it's discontinued, sadly, and has a cult following on Bladeforums and the Spyderco forums, i own 3 of them, 2 Serrated, and one plain edge


----------



## RebelRAM (May 19, 2006)

I have the Kobalt box cutter and it gets used a lot in the garage and around the house. It's nice for when I'm working on tasks where I know what I am cutting will dull a blade quick. I just change the blade and keep on going. I think the Home Depot Husky version is almost identical to the Kobalt. I'll probably pick up another one to put in my toolbox at work. And they make great gifts too. I gave one to each of my brothers for their birthdays this year.


----------



## edakoppo (May 26, 2006)

http://www.southsummit.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=3651

Liner-lock, assisted opening, replaces blades without tools. Also comes with several blades, but I've not seen any at B&Ms, only online and at gun shows. Heavy but decent for what it is.


----------



## bruner (May 27, 2006)

*EDIT (05/29/06) Unhappy with SuperKnife:
Gerber Knives received my faulty SuperKnife on Monday (05/22/06) and sent me a brand new on which arrived Saturday (05/27/06). I was impressed with how fast they reacted, however the new SuperKnife they sent me is in worse shape than the first one. I'm sending it back for yet another replacement.

At this time I rescind my SuperKnife reccomendation... Soon I will be receiving two other folding box cutters, The Camillus Camco Razor Blade Speed Assist and the Camillus Crossfire. Once those are in, I will be doing a review comparing all of my folding box cutter knives.
*


----------



## bruner (May 29, 2006)




----------

